# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Монитор VirusInfo  > Еженедельные отчёты  >  Отчет CyberHelper - прислано для базы чистых, за период 27.03.2017 - 03.04.2017

## CyberHelper

Статистика:
 Получено архивов: *8*, суммарный объем архивов: *328* мб Извлечено файлов: *217*, суммарный объем: *653* мб Признаны безопасными и добавлены в базу чистых: *66* Признаны опасными, подозрительными или потенциально-опасными: *1*, в частности:
 c:program files (x86)baidubaidus.exe - not-a-virus:Downloader.Win32.BindEx.f Ожидают классификации: *150*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

